# Rimor seems to be bankrupt !



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

as it can be read on italian economy websites , Rimor has filed a bancrupty petition last week. as far as I know that is the second time during the last 7 years. so we owners of Rimor/XGO/Kentucky Camp/Blucamp MH will possibly have to deal with spare-part shortages in the future


Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Makes you wonder who will be next then.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Many thanks Jan, good information. I didn't know that.

Paul.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

here`s a link to the above listed information.

http://www.gonews.it/articolo_21134...dipendenti-sindacati-Atto-irresponsabile.html

it is translatable with google

Jan


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

latest news from the bancrupt-candidate 

Rimor has re-started the production on 25th of July 2013.
negotiations with banks and workers unions led to the
conclusion , that it is worth a try . production will be leaner
than before.

http://www.gonews.it/articolo_21275...it-alla-cassa-integrazione-straordinaria.html

Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

great news, wish all banks etc had the sense to support business.

cabby


----------

